# 22 ton county line log splitter. First time using. High pitch sound



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

I  used my  22 ton Countyline splitter for the first time today. The engine runs smooth, works like a charm. What bothering me is the some kind of noise that I can hear when wedge is moving, especially when retracting . I would expect some noice from pump or engine , but it comes from valve or from inside of cilinder, most likely. I  never used splitter before , so don't know what kind of noise is normal.
 Called the customer support, guy advised me to open the valve and try to loose some screw. Don't wanna do it since I bought it week ago and afraid to screw my warranty.  Don't want to return the machine, it's 40 min drive to tractor supply and it works good so far. What is you expirience? I just did not expect that noise from hydraulic parts.I dont even understand what can make noise in that mechanism .


----------



## lindnova (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine makes a little hydraulic whining noise, but not much - noise comes from the pump.  Not sure how adjusting it will change it.  It probably is normal.  I almost always use hearing protection.

You could go to tractor supply and ask to start another one and see if it does it to compare.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think they gonna be happy to do it, I wanted to start mine before I bought it , they said there is no gas in it


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I'm with "lindnova" above, ours makes a little hydraulic whine but nothing excessive. We're used to hearing some hydraulic whine because there's a Kubota L3940 HST to here and I worked around hydraulics for many. many years. It's really hard to say what's excessive and what's not without actually being there and hearing it in person. The engine on these is so quiet I think you may tend to hear the whine more than other splitters I've used. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2014)

Two things cause a whine in a hydraulic pump, nothing or air cavitation. If it is splitting consistently it ain't cavitating.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 16, 2014)

As mentioned, it's probably fine.  Did you perform the purging procedure in the manual?


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

oh oh


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

I've asked the guy at the store if I need to do something before I start using it, He said no just go ahead and use it.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, those Huskee/CountyLine machines are solid performers, but when there is an issue with one, it's often assembly at TSC.  Fortunately most of the TSC employees around here are competent.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

It splits absolutely fine , the noise is there when I operate the valve and it's not nice hydraulic  noise. It's louder when wedge retracting. But it's there when it's splitting as well. But if wedge  meets resistance ,like a knot, it gets quitter . When it bottoms it disappears.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2014)

Louder when retracting sounds like an air leak. Teflon tape on the pipe joint's would probably take care of it. Sucking air on the return side and compressing it on the pressure side during the split.

Just a guess. Long time since I kept a hydraulic water works helicopter from falling out of the sky.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

The guy from customer service told me to unscrew cap on return valve and try to tweak screw in there, but be very careful not to do anything with spring loaded mechanism. Now I'm kind of scared to do it. If store wouldn't be 40 min away I would be there already starting rest of the splitters they have and showing them mine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't be scared of doing it on the return side. But DO NOT mess with the pressure side.

But the bottom line is that you don't need to be fixing a new piece of equipment. And the kids at the store won't have a clue what to do. Tell the phone guy to tell you who the local service center is. A shop that knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 16, 2014)

I looked up service   centers online , got one about  30 min away. I think my best bet is to go there.
Or just go to the store and swap it. I can hear them at the store saying:  "yeah, it's loud, ...yeah... well... sometimes some machines doing it, ...   yeah."    It works fine , but I don't wanna regret that I missed 30 days when I could've get another one.


----------



## lindnova (Dec 17, 2014)

When I got mine they were determined to get it started before I left.  It was 10° and the guy was pulling on the rope burning it at a bad angle.  I helped by priming it until it stayed running.  I wasn't too happy at the time, but it has been good from there.  My store does start them after assembly and before they leave the lot to make sure everything is ok before selling.


----------



## RiverLogger (Jan 9, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> I don't think they gonna be happy to do it, I wanted to start mine before I bought it , they said there is no gas in it


 
Any update on this?  When I bought mine they started it up and cycled it a few times.  Made sure I was happy with it before leaving.  I went over the whole thing before using it at home and found a thing or two to tighten but overall it was good to go.  Not sure I would have drove away with one that hadn't run in my presence.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 10, 2015)

mine wines too. I just run the heck out of it. Been using it for two years and still going no problems yet. (Knock on wood)


----------



## Grateful11 (Jan 15, 2015)

We've used ours quite a bit more. The only annoying things so far are all the rattles: the hitch pin they used for a pivot pin rattle like crazy when it's in the vertical position but a a bungie cord hooked to the pull handle of the pin stopped that one. If you're running it while still hooked to a hitch with the jackstand still up in the tongue it will rattle also. I think a block of wood and another bungie cord wrapped around the tongue will hold it up inside the tongue well enough to stop that from rattling also.

Been splitting a lot of large 28" and bigger Ash so we've been using it a lot in vertical mode.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 15, 2015)

pins in a round hole will rattle.  that is just a rule woven into the fabric of existence.  unless of course the hole has a really tight clearance to the pin.


----------



## Byrond (Jan 15, 2015)

They sell this stuff that you can dip the pins in and it will stop the rattle. It's some sort of rubberized coating. Also great for repairing handles on pliers and such


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 15, 2015)

Byrond said:


> They sell this stuff that you can dip the pins in and it will stop the rattle. It's some sort of rubberized coating. Also great for repairing handles on pliers and such


 

Or u can just split wood


----------



## lindnova (Jan 15, 2015)

I found a big washer that fit the pin and put it inside the yoke to minimize rattle and movement.  I didn't like how the cylinder would rotate some.  It is nice and tight now.


----------



## Byrond (Jan 15, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> Or u can just split wood


That too


----------



## Grateful11 (Jan 15, 2015)

If it rattles so much that it's drowning out the other normal noises then it makes it hard to tell if something might be going on with the splitter but the rattling of these items is really that loud. Sorry if it bothers some that we prefer that it not rattle but that's just us. If a rattle can be fixed with something as simple as a bungie cord then so be it. Just trying help others that might be annoyed by the rattles.

Yes Plow Boy I know about pins rattling in oversize holes, I'm a retired Journeyman Machinist with over 30 years.


----------



## Grateful11 (Jan 15, 2015)

lindnova said:


> I found a big washer that fit the pin and put it inside the yoke to minimize rattle and movement.  I didn't like how the cylinder would rotate some.  It is nice and tight now.



Will look into that. 

Helpful info is much better than ...... Thanks!


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 15, 2015)

They sell rubber coated pins at TSC. I have one for my baler


----------



## Grateful11 (Jan 15, 2015)

The Pin itself is powder coated, as in paint, only the handle is coated with rubber/vinyl. Besides rubber on a pin might last 10 minutes before it's cut through. Been living on a centenarian, 100 year, farm for the majority of my life. I've seen those pins.

The CountyLine® Red Hitch Pin is a strong and durable replacement part.

Pin Diameter: 1 in.
High Tensile Steel, Grade 5
Powder Coated (Pin), Vinyl Coated (Head & Handle)


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 15, 2015)

Your right I went out and looked after I posted. The handle is rubber (which is gummy now and a pain to deal with).  My splitter shakes rattles and rolls , but I'm usually wearing headphones listen to something or other, so i hardly hear it. My rule of thumb is if it's performing its prescribed function it good to go.


----------



## Dmitry (Jan 24, 2015)

Update on the noise issue : Missed 30 day window to exchange (had no time or was not sure if  I should do it, who knows).
Split about 2 cords of red oak and some gnarly swamp maple. No issues so far, love the machine. Starts on first pull, nothing can stop it. Knock on  wood.
Reading other posts and confirming that my puppy does rattle in vertical position , A LOT . Bungie cord it is next time I'm using it.


----------

